# Help! Is this 03-92 real??



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm new to B&R and I'm not sure what to look for. I am looking to purchase a LNIB 03-92 from a member and need your help identifying if the watch is authentic or not. Of all the pictures he sent me, the watch looks to be authentic, the only thing throwing me off is the picture of the caseback. The screw under the "do not unscrew" appears to be positioned beneath the word "not", whereas in every other picture I've seen of the 03-92, the screw appears to be below the "do not unscrew" between the words "not" and "unscew". Does anyone else think this is a bit odd? 

The watch comes with all boxes and warranty card which he also provided in pictures. Warranty card is stamped from a few months ago. 

If anyone can post a pic of their authentic 03-92 and the way the warranty card looks, I would greatly appretiate that. Any comments would be appreciated as well. 

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi MMMorish,

Do you have any photos?

It depends what BR03-93 you are getting. Is it the Carbon, Military, Heritage, Phantom....

On the Carbon, it is lined up under the word 'not'. Also the front screws on the dial (face) between the 1&2, 4&5, 7&8, 10 & 12. should be above the minute marks. all the minutes marks should all be the same hight. If the screws are causing the marks to be smaller than the ones next to it than "RUN" it is a fake. Also what is the serial #? If it is 'S-00176' RUN, it is a fake.

























I have a BR03-92 Carbon and my 'Do Not Unscrew' is under the NOT. Also the minute markers on mine are all the same height with the screws above the areas mentioned and not causing the marks to be smaller.

I hope this helps!

Cheers & All the Best!


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

The 03-92 Im looking at is the stainless steel version. I do have pics but I'm away till Sunday and only have internet and email access through my iPhone.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is an excerpt I found on the BR03-92, I had the same concerns but check out the following: (I hope this helps!)

We produce indeed ours BR03 with 2 different cases. But be reassured that you didn't purchase a counterfeit.

Feel free to come back to me if you have any further question.

Best regards

From BR USA

Mr.

After asking our corporate office in Paris, they informed us that we have 2 different middle cases for the BR03-92. This does not mean that your watch has a problem or that will not perform properly. This is just a production change.

Hope this information can help.

Thank you,

Here is the link to the B&R Official Forum!

Cheers!
Akira23


----------



## Jeffro1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello - I am a new member on this forum and I just want to take a minute and THANK you all for your information (on this post and others) regarding BR03-92 watch authenticity. I actually purchased one of these on eBay (pics attached) about a week ago. When it arrived I performed a bunch of research on this (and other forums) and realized that I had a replica. I informed the seller about my discovery and provided all of the evidence I found (including googling the serial number) and he said he was shocked and thought it was authentic. I even showed the photos to a local B&R AD who said the same, that it was fake. Good news - the seller accepted my request for a return and issued a full refund, including return shipping. I did notice, however, that the seller immediately changed all of his other watch listings to "No returns for any reason" (or something like that). So watch out if a seller states no returns!

Thank you for sharing your knowledge about this watch and saving me from spending lots of $ on a fake. Next time I will research more thoroughly before purchasing. In the meantime, I acquired a new BR03-92 Carbon one from a local AD who had some older models on a closeout sale.

Here are a few pics of the fake that I successfully returned:

View attachment 982356


View attachment 982357


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Jeffro1, glad it worked out for you!!!
Serial no. 176 is always a dead giveaway;-)
Enjoy your gen and post some pics of it!!


----------



## Jeffro1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks rockin'ron! Here are a few pics of the new BR03-92... Enjoy! -Jeffro

View attachment 995334
View attachment 995335


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

What strap is that?


----------



## Jeffro1 (Feb 22, 2013)

I learned form Ernie that all attachments in a 2 week period were lost due to a database issue - that is why my pics are no longer here. billyp - that band is a big pilot stye from bandrbands.com - except I roughed it up a bit and used some brown shoe polish to give it a very worn look. I also got a Brown Bomber - white stitch band from bandr and I love that one also - the white stitch goes well with the white numbers and hands. Here are a few pics since the other got wiped...


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nicely done... May try that myself


----------



## j.davis (Feb 22, 2013)

akira23 said:


> Also what is the serial #? If it is 'S-00176' RUN, it is a fake.


FYI: Bell Ross BR 03 92 Limited Edition Steel Aviation Men&apos;s Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## WatchWalker (Feb 5, 2018)

akira23 said:


> Here is an excerpt I found on the BR03-92, I had the same concerns but check out the following: (I hope this helps!)
> 
> We produce indeed ours BR03 with 2 different cases. But be reassured that you didn't purchase a counterfeit.
> 
> ...


I happen to have bought one of these carbon versions back in 2012. The screw in the back is indeed under the NOT. Still I have doubts on the authenticity since the screw is very short so I wonder if it has any function at all. It's not there to hold the crown and stem in place?


----------



## WatchWalker (Feb 5, 2018)

Adding some picture of the case back to this post. Can anyone confirm whether this is a correct BR03-92 CA or are we dealing with a forgery here? And I also would like to know whether the crown drops out when the screw is removed or whether some kind of pusher needs to be activated first?


----------

